# Best "temporary" 800x600/SVGA Projector



## pjirele (Nov 26, 2013)

Granted, I shouldn't even be posting this question because, technically, it really wouldn't be a true Home Theater Projector but I'm in a pinch. I'm nearly finished with my basement now and have put nearly all my money towards the build process, including the 120" DIY laminate screen, 7.1 Receiver and speakers, etc. Now, left with no money (probably because we (wife) spent the last bit on furniture) I have a finished basement with everything I need but a good projector. I'm pretty set on the BenQ W1070 but can't fork out the $700 for the projector, and good screen, just yet. In the short term, I've been able to scrounge up enough for a lower end projector. I've stated to my wife that I'm "ok" with making this short-term sacrifice until we can save up enough for the BenQ and decent replacement non-DIY screen. So, this is where I'm at with everything and need your opinion/input.

Throw distance: Cables in the ceiling are 17ft from the screen (15-17 foot throw distance is probably the range I'm looking at)
Ceiling Height: 8 ft
Top of the screen is about a 13" drop from the ceiling
Input: HDMI, VGA
Comcast HD/Blu-ray
DLP or LCD is fine
Time period using projector: 6-12 months
Price Range: Around $300

Top choice is: ViewSonic PJD5134

Input is very much appreciated.

Thank you,
Pat


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you checked on Craigslist or eBay? If you went with a used one you could get yourself a little better quality one than buying new for $300. :T


----------

